
Corporate Private Jet Tracker - greatwave1
https://www.quiverquant.com/sources/corporateflights?hn=
======
greatwave1
In April 2019, a jet owned by Occidental Petroleum Corp. touched down in
Omaha. Two days later, Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway made a $10 billion
investment in the company.

Hedge funds have been using corporate flight data to predict M&A activity and
investments for years
([https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-02/hedge-
fun...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-02/hedge-fun...)), but
existing data providers are too expensive for most non-professional investors.

I built this free dashboard using publicly-available data from the FAA and the
Open-Sky Network.

~~~
spy888
This is super impressive. How do you know which company owns which plane?

